# BR7050 pros and cons



## stone (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello,

I think I've talked myself in to the BR7050

It doesn't have netwrap, thanks.

Does anyone own this baler?

Does anyone have anything good to say about it?

Or bad?

Looking for opinions from current, actual, owners and users.

Thanks.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a 7060 with net wrap very few problems I would not be without net wrap easier to transport and I sell all my hay customers prefer net wrap


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome to Haytalk stone! I also have a BR7060 with net wrap, very few problems. If you are going to sell hay, net wrap has more customer appeal, and as a result can bring you more $$. If the hay is for your own use, net wrapped hay will keep better outside, and I find it much easier to remove the wrap vs twine at feeding time. Using my local prices, net wrap costs 50 cents/bale more than twine, but I think it's worth it. This is my first round baler, and the dealer told me that once you've used net wrap, you'll never go back. At the time, I thought it was just a sales pitch, but it turns out he was right.

I don't think the 7050 has net wrap available, but you can also make 48" bales with a 7060.

Paul N


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Like the guys above, I have a BR7060 (silage special) but mines been problematic. I lost the computer box at under 3,000 bales despite inside storage and good care. Replaced some bearings that were suspect and have off and on problems with net wrap sticking to rollers. The stuffer tines have broken off or fallen off in fields. The crank to lift the pickup head fell off and all the washers and nuts with it (found and reinstalled). The chain that drives the pickup head falls off 6-8 times per year to the point where I just keep the tools to fix it ready to go in the tractor.

Despite all that, I would still consider another NH BR baler. I recognize that NH makes a good baler and their dealer support is very good, but I have spent thousands and quite a few good hours of time fixing unexpected problems on mine in the first 4 years of ownership. Thanks the Lord I have a local dealer who is very responsive, or I'd be sunk.

I'm sure it'll ruffle some feathers. Just trying to be honest but also point out that probably none of them are perfect.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another huge plus for your own use, if they are stored outside net comes off much easier than twine if it has snow or ice on it. I raise the loader all the way up then drop em a few times to break ice or snow up.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope you're gettin one hell of a deal on this twine only baler.... I had one and lost my shirt when I upgraded to net


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm very satisfied with my BR7060 as well but in my opinion it really doesn't compare to the much lighter 7050.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

A buddy of mine just picked up a slightly burnt 450 Utility to fix. That's the dry hay only, twine only baler. I tried to explain to him that no one is going to pay 12-15k for a dry hay twine only machine, but he thinks otherwise.

The baler markert for a dry hay twine machine tops out in the 5k range, if your lucky...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> A buddy of mine just picked up a slightly burnt 450 Utility to fix. That's the dry hay only, twine only baler. I tried to explain to him that no one is going to pay 12-15k for a dry hay twine only machine, but he thinks otherwise.
> The baler markert for a dry hay twine machine tops out in the 5k range, if your lucky...


I sold my br 7060 twine only for 9k and felt real good about it.....only had about 5k bales and barn stored, paid 23k new...it was 5 yrs old. Never had any problems with it tho.....


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

PaMike said:


> A buddy of mine just picked up a slightly burnt 450 Utility to fix. That's the dry hay only, twine only baler. I tried to explain to him that no one is going to pay 12-15k for a dry hay twine only machine, but he thinks otherwise.
> The baler markert for a dry hay twine machine tops out in the 5k range, if your lucky...


My neighbor has a 450 utility that has net and he bales wet hay with it too.

A late model low bale twine baler is worth well over 5k.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I sold my br 7060 twine only for 9k and felt real good about it.....only had about 5k bales and barn stored, paid 23k new...it was 5 yrs old. Never had any problems with it tho.....


Twine only balers do not have much market appeal here either. Losing $1.80 per bale or $1800 per year on a new, lightly used and cared for machine, not to mention reduced appeal for twine hay in the market.

Todd, I can see where your shirt went.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

discbinedr said:


> My neighbor has a 450 utility that has net and he bales wet hay with it too.
> 
> A late model low bale twine baler is worth well over 5k.


I am sure it is, in theory, but who will buy it? Not a dairy, they want to have the option of doing wet. Too much money for the average hobby guy...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It was a nice shirt Kevin.....I wore it with pride


----------



## stone (Jun 24, 2013)

Lots of good discussion about the BR7060.

I'm glad you guys are happy.

I'm just kidding. It really is interesting.

Does anyone know how to decode the

New Holland baler serial numbers?

This Serial Number, YCN021442 is

from a BR7050 for sale on the internet.

And I'm fairly sure the second character,

in this case the 'C' is for the year of production.

In this case 2012. 1---9, A, B, C, D, etc.

Can anyone lend any other information for these

serial numbers? There are two versions of the BR7050.

The dry hay and the high moisture version. And I'd

like to be able to know if the serial number sheds any

light on this.

I want the high moisture version, which has the rubber

backwrap roller.

Thanks. And please continue with the discussion.

It's very interesting. I only have questions.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Here is the build sheet

View attachment 7050BUILD SHEET.pdf


----------



## stone (Jun 24, 2013)

mike10 said:


> Here is the build sheet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike10, can you look up another number? Y8N 020857


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The build sheet only lists it as a electric twine baler. There is no mention about high moisture. Built in 8 2008, which would make it a 2009 model year, sold in May 2010.


----------



## Slippery Slopes (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm looking at a local BR7050 that has net wrap. Says it was purchased in 2017. Serial number YDN021606.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

According to NH records, that baler was sold 6/30/2014 in Vermont.


----------



## Slippery Slopes (Jun 12, 2021)

mike10 said:


> According to NH records, that baler was sold 6/30/2014 in Vermont.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

I see the dislike of twine only but there are some upside to these balers.
1- they are inexpensive more so than a net wrap baler.
2-we are sisal twine only and always have the option of not removing the twine when feeding. I’ve fed both ways- removing twine and leaving it on and the only difference I’ve noticed is the cattle seem to eat it a bit faster if twine is removed.
3- we have built hay barns as needed and keep about 95% of our 5x5 bales in the dry , most of the time never getting wet. In that scenario I can’t see any great advantage to net wrap other than speed of bales rolled per hour. If you’ve got hay barns to keep your hay dry I can’t see any big reason not to have a twine only baler.

we run the NH 678 balers and after I took over the maintenance schedule of our balers I’m quite happy with the reliability of these 20 year old balers.


----------

